# Tell it like it is!



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

<DIV id=body0>Had a day off so a friend of mine and I got together on his boat to check out some deep dropping areas for some bottom fish in the 400-600 foot depth.

We got all the bait and also got live bait for amberjack. This was the first trip for this boat in over a year so a lot of things were not on board as expected. We made the best of what we had.

We made our way to the live bait and it happened quickly. Instead of droping for the amberjack we ran to the deep domes we had marked. Once there we went down for some good bottom fishing. There was one electric reel and I used a TLD50. Unfortunately I was the one that hooked up. As soon as I hit the bottom I was on. Durring the upward fight I managed to loose a good sized fish. After rebaiting I dropped down and came up with a white snapper. On the third drop I got a shark feeding on the bottom at 430 feet. In the meantime the electric reel got nothing and only lost one bait. Long story short I got 5 sharks from the bottom and the electric reel only nailed one shark. The day was a failure so far.

We went in for the amberjack and found out the equipment he thought was on board was not put back for this trip. As I said the boat was not used in a long time. I did hook up a good fish but the lack of the proper equipment gave the fish the advantage. Oh well!

Back at the dock the cleaning table was empty. We did our thing and struck out. One charter captain went from the far east all the way around to the west side of the area and only had 1 blackfin of about 18 pounds to show for the days effort. Another captain started out on the west and ran far south looking for something. He came in with 4 small blackfin that were not much bigger than the hardtails I caught. The total weight did not make the weight of the one the other captain caught. Many other captains had the same results.

There have been days when things like this happen. I do not know if it is to due to the fronts going through the area or the phases of the moon but no matter how you look at it that day was the day to sit at the dock and enjoy a cool one.

In spite of it all---
Life is Good!</DIV><SPAN class=edited-wording>


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Good report Capt us weekend warriors get a little more confidence when a Pro has a subpar day and reports it...too often we feel like it only happens to us! Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you got out and had some fun. Somedays it just seems like the fish have lockjaw.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

The fish had lock jaw for sure that day. Many of the top charter captains came in that day with Oh well! Nobody had anything to even take a picture of.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report capt.


----------

